# One Shot, One Yote for Bullwinkle



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Bullwinkle was one for one this morning in Shiawassee County, Michigan. The FoxPro FX3 worked to perfection, with this large female responding to the woodpecker in distress. She tuned in to the Lone Wolf howler decoy by Flambeau (actually a full-body coyote) and a motion tail next to the decoy.

The .300 Winchester topped with a Leupold Vari X III, 6.5 x 20, w/50mm objective with 1/8 dot and my custom loads of 110-grain Hornady spire points took her out cleanly. Bullwinkle's chip shot was 130 yards. We didn't weigh her, but she was pretty hefty.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats, how fast is that 110 moving?


----------



## Bullwinkle (Apr 2, 2011)

The super flat shootin' spire points leave the barrel at avg of 3625fps, basicly point and shoot out to about 300 yds


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Not to bad of looking yote...with this colder than normal weather she must have want that coat a little longer. Good going guys !


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice one BW. Thanks for posting GW.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey, guys. In Michigan the hunting regs indicate the following season: July 15 - April 15th, so we beat the deadline by a week. But, the rules go on to say this: "...coyote may be taken on private property by a property owner or designee (that's Bullwinkle and me) all year if they are doing or about to do damage...:

Any coyote mind readers out there? We sure wouldn't want to get into trouble.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good work boys. Looks a good size too.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes...I can read coyote minds...and it is not all good let me tell you that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It sounds as if a called coyote would be off limits, the same as one sauntering across afield. Unless of course he was heading for a hen house.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

But would you have to let him kill a hen first as he might just be passing by!?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Don, I think you may be correct. As an example, each state has a crow season of no more than a total of 120 days, as mandated by our treaty with Mexico in 1975, which was actually meant to protect migratory birds. However, during the closed season, crows in Michigan can still be killed if they are dubbed nuisance crows. It is illegal to entice them into range by calling, however, during the closed season.

In any case, the language used in the laws could certainly be made clearer.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So what is you have phesants and or rabbits or even deer you are trying to protect on your property ? The yote it predator....and so preying on those wild game does that consitute enough reason ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Seems like your quoting from your states "summaries" brochure of most common regs and statutes pertaining to small game and nuisance wildlife. You can receive full copies of individual statutes and regs. upon request or on the web. Keep in mind that these laws note what is restricted by state DOW regulations. Other local laws and ordinances may be more specific about what is allowed at certain locations.

Careful guys--- sounds like your using that reg. to do ADC work. Better check into that also. Most states require nuisance wildlife operators to be licensed by testing with permits and insurance.

Too bad its gett'in so tuff to go out in the field to have a good time and whack a couple critters that are causing trouble, but to ALL the DOW's in the country, its a money thing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> But would you have to let him kill a hen first as he might just be passing by!?


No, the regs state, according to glenway, "about to do damage"


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you Dave it is easy to see things the way you want using your light...that is untill a officer shows you how it is read in thier light


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> So what is you have phesants and or rabbits or even deer you are trying to protect on your property ? The yote it predator....and so preying on those wild game does that consitute enough reason ?


I wouldn't think so.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> No, the regs state, according to glenway, "about to do damage"


But how do you know he's about to do damage!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

By law all coyotes must carry signage.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

very good! I'll stop playing devil's advocate now!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Careful guys--- sounds like your using that reg. to do ADC work. Better check into that also. Most states require nuisance wildlife operators to be licensed by testing with permits and insurance.


I was thinking the same thing catcapper. Some guys i know were attempting the same thing on some other game here a few years back. It didnt end up in there favor. Even though the game they pursued was a nuisance.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*YOOPERS SEE DA YOTE HE'S ABOUT TO DO DAMAGE Heh!!! HOLY COW YOU BETTCH YA-----SHOOT THE DANG TING DEAD- Heh---dATS THE U.P. LAW_____sb-----WAY TO GO --GLENWAY---THATA BOY---SHOOT'EM DEAD Heh!!*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Git 'em Skip.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

There's some passion about this in SB!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey SB, even us Trolls (folks living below the bridge, eh?) know the Yooper's season's in when the gun is loaded, eh? As for yotes, it's shoot, shovel, and shut up but only if a shovel is handy.

Hunted deer 8 seasons in northern Iron County and took a few nice whitetails north of Amasa near the Net River on commercial forest land. One of them is this 4 1/2 year-old rascal from 1986. He was the worst deer I ever _*tried*_ to eat. Even my dog turned his nose up at 'em but he'd swallow live squirrels whole and eat corn cobs for dessert and wash it down with toilet water!

Sure would like to get up there for another hunt before I go to the big pasture in the sky.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice looking buck glenway. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Glenway here's a U.P. buck I shot in 1987--same area--north of Amasa -camp was 10 miles south of Nestoria---205 lbs 11 pt___ we hunted that area from 74 to 92---not many hunters than--bet we bumpped into one another I was all over that area between Amasa and Nestoria back than ---trapped many coyotes --shot a ton of grouse--many nice bucks---small world Heh!!____SB---old tough swampbuck--grind'em only way to eat







View attachment 2653


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice buck SB.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

SB, small world, indeed. That's a big fella you took in 1987! Mine only dressed out at 190, but I cut a lot of fat out so he'd drag easier. I hunted there along US 141 on the west side north of the Net River from 1986 for 8 seasons. Did you know the Antonetti's, Gary and John. They had a camp there and always took good bucks, too.

In 1987 I took a decent 8 pointer but after that only smaller bucks. Some bad winters wiped out the deer, so I stayed away for a few years. When I returned maybe 6 or 7 years ago, only saw one deer in 3 days and took him with a 6.5 x 55 Swede. Never went back. Are the deer making a comeback? How was this winter on the herd?

I also bow hunted the grade on the east side of 141 when there were quite a few deer. Four of us took 7 deer in a few days of bow hunting, probably in the mid 1990s. Like you said, not many hunters. We always saw more deer than orange hats.

I sure love it up there! Had a friend in Baraga, Big John Stenvig, but he died about 1988 or so. He's the one who turned me on to the area.

Oh, yeah, that big buck in 1986...I was able to eat the meat just fine by making jerky out of it or canning. That God-awful taste was completely gone!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats fellas on the yote.

Them are some real nice bucks also.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Haven't hunted that area since 92---but the herd is still down from what it was in the 90's----winters ,coyotes and WOLFS have really kicked them in the butt----There are some real nice bucks being taken but few and far------last season a couple of guys brought me 2 nice 10 pts to mount shot south of Nestoria--The largest grossed 154---the other 130---Easy winter this year--- snow has gone fast--but to help the deer it needs to green up fast-but cold and snow is headed this way by fri.---when I got home from our trip there were lots of deer around home but most have left the yards and spread out into their summer range now .. should be good hunting this fall______SB-----this is the 10pt that grossed 154 the hunter was 74 years old ---shot him on a scrape
View attachment 2655
*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

He's a monster! They gotta be tough to make it up there. I hope we'll be able to manage our own wolf population before they do any more damage. Thanks for sharing and hope to meet you sometime when I make the trek to the land of Yoopers once again.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Any time--------I live in Beaver Grove---7 miles south of marquette--------SB*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

OK, SB. I have a friend who went there with me and he wants to do the trip again. We used a camper trailer then, but we don't have it anymore. Where's a good place to stay? Is that place still there in Amasa - the gas station, restaurant, and motel? I never stayed there, but took showers there after we got good and stinky.


----------



## Bullwinkle (Apr 2, 2011)

nice SB, I shot my biggest one ever on Glenways land here in lower Michigan in 09 using a front loader, and another big 1/2 rack in the same swamp Glen took his nice 9pt this last year. Im hoping to use that new 45-70 tack driver up north one of these days... maybe this year... or next... hummmm... at least I dont have to travel far to kill a few stinkin coyotes.... we'll get a little more long range practice this summer taking a few "chucks"... the local farmers love us.... anyway, great buck


----------

